# First time IVF - day 8 scan & only 2 follicles, no growth yet?



## klmch (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello ladies.... Am just starting  my first cycle of mild IVF with Create London, so no down-reg, just 225 Menopur from day 2 of cycle. I wasn't expecting it to be easy as I've had a lot of issues (endo, fibroids, cysts & hydrosalpinx which seems to come & go) but its been a bit disappointing. First scan on day 6 showed nothing on right ovary,  2 follicles of ~ 10mm on left - this is ovary with large cyst so not ideal! Today day 8 scan shows no growth of those 2 follicles which is a bit sad. The clinic has been very good, and have upped Menopur to 300 for the next 2 days, with another scan on Friday. I guess if there is still no growth then, we'll have to abandon this cycle. Does anyone have any advice, or thoughts? What can I do to help follicle growth? Or any miracle stories??


----------



## lisaloo123 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi klmch,

I've had all my treatments at create and had to cancel a cycle and have considered cancelling the one before this and sort of wish I did....I'm sure they've told you every cycle is different and you can try again, fact of the matter is that if its not going well and they say cancel or you don't feel confident about it then cancel.  You will save yourself a lot of heartache in the long run and as its self funded it may be a better use of money to cancel now and have another go next month, with mild stim you can go again straight away so don't dispair...I know how hard it is to have to do it but if it comes to it it is for the best.  

As for helping them grow, theres loads of old wife's tails, but I'm not sure if any are really that helpful....I do double my protein intake and reduce carbs as well as lots of green leave veg, loads of water which helps the drugs as well as the ovaries and acupuncture, I usually have 1-2 sessions a week during treatment and this time had it pre and post transfer (test today so not sure if its helped yet). 

I'm sorry if this seems pessimistic, but I've been there and if you cancel its not as bad in the long run as it feels when you do it...getting to let down at EC or not making it to ET or a 2 ww when you feel there is little hope are all killers to get through, best to go with a confident cycle and feel good about it all.

I wish you the best of luck and keep optimistic whether its for this cycle of your next.
L.xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,

I understand totally what you are going through.  With both my fresh cycles I have always had a poor response to stimms despite me having a good egg reserve.  However, despite this, they have both resulted in pregnancies, so there is hope.

With my first cycle, I had one follicle after 7 days of stimming.  I had to stim for an extra 2 weeks, but did eventually end up with about 5 mature follicles.

This cycle was even worse.  Again had one follicle on day 7 of stimming and despite extra stimming, ended up with 3 mature follicles.  We were thinking of cancelling, but decided to just carry on and then move on if there was nothing to transfer.

Surprisingly, we managed to get 2 good grade embryo's and I am 5 weeks pregnant tomorrow.

I hope my story can give you some hope, that you can get good results with low egg collection.  Sorry I don't have advice for getting more follicles though.

Stacey
X


----------



## klmch (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you for your stories, pregnancy stories certainly help to give hope, so congratulations , staceysm!
Lisaloo, I hope it goes well for you today!  I appreciate the advice & it doesn't sound negative, I think I agree that I'd rather cancel if it's not looking good tomorrow. The nurse at Create (Freda I think) was really helpful & said that many women who don't respond well to stimulation do quite well on natural cycles, so if this one doesnt work, that might be worth trying next time. I'm also not too positive about this one because I have a hydrosalpinx that sometimes shows up, sometimes doesn't but according go this weeks scans, it's back with a vengeance and I know that the fluid can cause implantation problems. I'm hoping that I can get it o go down again with a month or two of reduced stress, more acupuncture etc! Well, I'll see what happens tomorrow at the scan!


----------



## lisaloo123 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Freda is brilliant, she has such a lovely way of putting things and I always feel that she has my best interests at heart...she also gives me pep talks and her last one told me to get a life outside of IVF....put much nicer than that but she was right and it needed to be said just nobody else had the guts! lol  She will give you the best advice in the kindest way and the time to discuss and understand whats going on.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow and keep your chin up, there are loads of success stories out there (so pleased for you Staceysm) but I always find it best to be practical and have a plan b just in case.  Unfortunately I'm onto my plan B now as my test was negative today, obviously gutted but as I'd already decided to go straight into another natural cycle (you don't have to have a break with natural/natural modified) so I can look forward and know that I'll get there if I just keep trying....God loves a trier so I must be his favourite by now! lol  If you go with natural, there are pros and cons, I have found it easier all round and was much less hormonal and not so emotional.  The cost is less too, but I have to have ICSI so it whacks it up again!

Anyway ladies, I wish you both the best of luck and maybe I'll meet KLMCH in the Create waiting room!
L.xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

My first cycle, i was on Puregon 200 daily
I went for my first progress scan on day 7 
The follicles were not measurable and they asked if i was injecting the drugs 
I was sent home and returned on day 10 and the follicles were there they found 7 of varying sizes
It brought me my little boy

      

You may find the 1st time IVF thread helpful on this board if you havent already found it i will pop a link in shortly 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=293501.340

Donna


----------

